# Peninsula Sink Receptacle Requirement



## FCR1988 (Jul 10, 2011)

I'm working on some apartments right now and there's a peninsula with the sink in the middle. There's more than two feet from the sink to the closest receptacle and my boss said that was fine because its a peninsula theres a foot overhang (which I really didnt understand). I think we need receptacles on each side, what do you guys think? The peninsula is about 5 feet long.


----------



## Auselect (Dec 2, 2011)

Peninsula is not a island, I think he is right, I'm sure some of they guys will post the code proving either way.
Just because its not code doesn't mean it shouldn't be done, remember code is just minimum. If you think an outlet would be practical there, you should put one there, but that depends on two things, one, is the EC going to be paid for it, two, does your boss want one there. You said he told you no, don't argue with him, he pays you, do what he wants, don't sweat it.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

The 12" overhang is a life safety issue. The cord for an appliance would drape off the countertop to the receptacle and a leg or whatever could get tangled up with the cord. If the cords a coffee pot and it spills all over that could be lethal to a small child.


----------



## Stickshaker (Jun 29, 2012)

Magnettica said:


> The 12" overhang is a life safety issue. The cord for an appliance would drape off the countertop to the receptacle and a leg or whatever could get tangled up with the cord. If the cords a coffee pot and it spills all over that could be lethal to a small child.


Not to mention, coffee is expensive!


----------



## forgotflying (Mar 2, 2011)

210.52 (C) (1-5) will probably answer your questions.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

If the overhang is more than 6" inches you can not mount receptacles in the cabinet below and count them as counter top receptacles. ( thats what your boss is referring too) 

210.52(B)(2) (exception to 5)

_Exception to (5): To comply with the conditions specified in (1) or (2), receptacle outlets shall be permitted to be mounted not more than 300 mm (12 in.) below the countertop. Receptacles mounted below a countertop in accordance with this exception shall not be located where the countertop extends more than 150 mm (6 in.) beyond its support base._
_(1) Construction for the physically impaired
(2) On island and peninsular countertops where the countertop is flat across its entire surface (no backsplashes, dividers, etc.) and there are no means to mount a receptacle within 500 mm (20 in.) above the countertop, such as an overhead cabinet​_If the space behind the sink to the edge is less than 12 inches than the countertop is considered to be divided into 2 separate countetop spaces and outlets are to be placed accordingly.

210.52 ( C)(4)

*(4) Separate Spaces. ​*​​​​Countertop spaces separated by rangetops, refrigerators, or sinks shall be considered as separate countertop spaces in applying the requirements of 210.52(C)(1). If a range, counter-mounted cooking unit, or sink is installed in an island or peninsular countertop and
the depth of the countertop behind the range, countermounted cooking unit, or sink is less than 300 mm (12 in.), the range, counter-mounted cooking unit, or sink shall be considered to divide the countertop space into two separate countertop spaces. Each separate countertop space shallcomply with the applicable requirements in 210.52(C).​


----------



## Bugz11B (May 12, 2013)

Auselect said:


> Peninsula is not a island, I think he is right, I'm sure some of they guys will post the code proving either way.


"Peninsula is not a island, I think he is right".... well... a Peninsula and a Island both have the exact same requirements  
I would say yes you need an outlet but unless you gave dimensions I couldnt tell you for sure (basically the distance from the edge of the sink to the end of the peninsular and the distance from the other edge of the sink to the edge of the connecting countertop both play part in being able to answer this question), as someone said above 210.52(C) would be the place to look.


----------

